# Kages VS AP-T100?



## rantology (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey everyone, Does anyone have recommendations or experience between AnimalPlastics and Kages? I tried to do some googling on this but I didn't have much luck in finding any comparisons. I'm looking to get Darrow (as I've decided on his name now  ) his big boy cage in the coming months. Kages are objectively more expensive than AP cages by a hefty margin and I'm wondering if there is anything included in that price that makes them worth the increase. Otherwise I suppose it makes more sense to just go with the AP-T100

(I saw there was a post with the same question on here 1 year ago but no replies, figured I'd give it another shot)


----------



## bsshig40 (Apr 9, 2020)

First off, I built my own enclosure using a white tile board but it still can't handle the constant humidity. I looked at kages and AP quite a bit. Kages are quite a bit more than AP but I think I get more for my money with AP. I think besides price also, is the time frame on getting the enclosure. Kages time frame is much shorter than AP but you pay a lot more for it. My enclosure will last for the 5 months I have to wait on an AP enclosure. I ordered an AP T-100 a month ago. I get led lighting and coasters for it and will still be about $700 cheaper than Kages. I will patiently await for that.


----------



## rantology (Apr 9, 2020)

bsshig40, This was my conclusion as well from what I could dig up. APC = Wait time can be up to 4-6 months (some reviews of spotty communication as well- thats the part I'd be most worried about)..... Kages = it'll arrive within a month. Kages also make you unload it from the truck.... I asked them and they said it's an 8'x4'x11" pallet that weighs 300 lbs.... ... for me Kages would be about 400$ more (assuming we can somehow get it out of the truck ourselves)

APCages definitely have the nicest customization options and best prices, the casters and the basking shelf especially.


----------



## bsshig40 (Apr 9, 2020)

Yea, and I have seen some real good reviews with AP.


----------



## TripleTegus (Apr 9, 2020)

For what it's worth I have an ap t70 for my female rainbow boa and I like it a lot.


----------

